# j-d 345 starter



## raymo37 (Aug 31, 2011)

1995 john deere 345 would not start, the starter turns the engine over in the run position. I replaced the ignition switch which includes the circuit board to no avail. C
an anyone help me with this? The repair manual says to check the ignition module, swap it with a known good one. These things run over 250.00 bucks!


----------



## raymo37 (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry it took so long to get back. I caved and took it to my local JD dealer . they said they fixed it and I needed new battery cables. I took them both off and soldered on new ends and cleaned everything up good. Same problem. turn the key to run and the starter turns. Took it back to dealer and they said they found a ground wire that was wired into a plug from the factory and it had 5 volts on it causing the contacts on the start relay to stick together. No charge. They charged it back to warranty. I've had this mower since new in 1995. Why all of a sudden do I have this problem? Doesn't add up. I think someone screwed up and they didn't want to say what they did. At least my mower is back in running condition.


----------



## Mark oh dear (Nov 3, 2021)

raymo37 said:


> sorry it took so long to get back. I caved and took it to my local JD dealer . they said they fixed it and I needed new battery cables. I took them both off and soldered on new ends and cleaned everything up good. Same problem. turn the key to run and the starter turns. Took it back to dealer and they said they found a ground wire that was wired into a plug from the factory and it had 5 volts on it causing the contacts on the start relay to stick together. No charge. They charged it back to warranty. I've had this mower since new in 1995. Why all of a sudden do I have this problem? Doesn't add up. I think someone screwed up and they didn't want to say what they did. At least my mower is back in running condition.


I’ve got the same exact issue! Did they mention which wire was carrying the 5 volts? I can make mine work by tapping on one of solenoids on the circuit board. But not too hard… they break!


----------

